# Mathews LX Tuning Solocam



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not real sure about the LX if it had a draw stop or not....if you just switched out the cams & everything is in specs it should be 80% look on the cam & see if it has a draw stop.....


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes the LX has a draw stop.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hows the cam orientation, timing holes look?


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

As best as I can tell they are level with the string.


----------

